# ''25 gunmen march through moss side''



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1027050_gunmen_march_through_streets

Has anyone else in manc heard about this?

broad daylight and 25 tooled up cunts decided to march around moss side/whalley range in a supposed 'show of strength' firing shots  

we've got a huge problem of youth crime and gang activity in this city and the projects who are working with the young people and trying to actively engage them are facing funding cuts, closures and funding battles 

is it any wonder that people are starting to feel they can walk around the streets like this.  

It's interesting that there seems to be very little mentioned in a lot of media outlets about what happened, we learnt about it from a few detached workers over in that area before the Evening news even decided to run it.

Im doing some group sessions with young people from these areas soon and they are bound to want to discuss this, where do you start to try and explain it?


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 7, 2007)

I seen it on BBC Manchester:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7128305.stm

I honestly find it unbelievable that this can happen in Manchester. It sounds like the wild west ffs. 

I have lived in Whalley Range and Hulme but would rarely see anything dodgy going on, certainly nothing on this scale. It sounds like they are taunting the police imo.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2007)

fuck me, we never get that sort of thing in hackney - you need wyatt earp up there


----------



## baldrick (Dec 7, 2007)

I had no idea that this had happened  I can't quite get my head round it.

it would be interesting to hear what your kids have to say about it when you talk to them.

stay safe, mate


----------



## zenie (Dec 7, 2007)

And they say London's rough


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2007)

It's the thought processes behind acts like this that confuse me. 

Why did they do it? What was their thinking? 

That aside, fucks sake though  hope you find some answers kidda, and keep us informed as much as you can etc


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 7, 2007)

Quite disturbing. I wonder what it would take for Gordon Brown to realise that money alone can't hold a society together? Ho hum.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> It's the thought processes behind acts like this that confuse me.
> 
> Why did they do it? What was their thinking?



a lot of the young people involved in gang activity that ive met have been lovely, yet angry and confused and scared shitless by everything, including themselves and their communities. A lot of them seem to be screaming out for someone to just engage with them and ask them what the fuck they think they are doing but no one will because society is scared shitless of them, the irony.

The police reckon this gang we're taunting them, but we've been hearing it was possibly a show of strength that could be the start of another gang war. That aint what we need right now. what a scary prospect 

xmas aye, goodwill to all men and all that.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 7, 2007)

It reminds of a protest by drug dealers in some township in South Africa. 

There were rude boys hanging out of cars waving uzi's and other delightful weapons.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> a lot of the young people involved in gang activity that ive met have been lovely, yet angry and confused and scared shitless by everything, including themselves and their communities. A lot of them seem to be screaming out for someone to just engage with them and ask them what the fuck they think they are doing but no one will because society is scared shitless of them, the irony.
> 
> The police reckon this gang we're taunting them, but we've been hearing it was possibly a show of strength that could be the start of another gang war. That aint what we need right now. what a scary prospect
> 
> xmas aye, goodwill to all men and all that.



Hasn't there been a power vacum in Moss Side recently?

Maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd feel a lot safer if there was an impregnable security fence with watchtowers stretching between the mouths of the Humber and the Severn.


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> a lot of the young people involved in gang activity that ive met have been lovely, yet angry and confused and scared shitless by everything, including themselves and their communities. A lot of them seem to be screaming out for someone to just engage with them and ask them what the fuck they think they are doing but no one will because society is scared shitless of them, the irony.


thats what i thought - which is why what your doing is so important



> The police reckon this gang we're taunting them, but we've been hearing it was possibly a show of strength that could be the start of another gang war. That aint what we need right now. what a scary prospect


jesus no 



> xmas aye, goodwill to all men and all that.


indeed


----------



## Melinda (Dec 7, 2007)

How fucking outrageous. 

How very confident they must be, especially in the face of this response from the local police.



> Ch Supt Dave Keller said: "While on the face of it, this seems alarming, we had a lot of support around us.
> 
> "I was there myself and we had resources ready on the ground, and ample back-up.


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 7, 2007)

'Lucky me, eh', he added.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Hasn't there been a power vacum in Moss Side recently?
> 
> Maybe this has something to do with it.



yeah but theres been power struggles between all these gangs for years, Amos and his cronies can still have influence whilst they are inside, though it did kick off a lot with longsight when they got out. 

Its interesting how the gangs are changing in how they represent themselves and how americanised its all getting, they are taking a lot of influence from the bloods and the crips back in the states to the point where they've even adopted the colours.

like walking round with a blue rag on your head, gun in your pocket, scoul on your face in the pissing rain is so ''LA''


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> thats what i thought - which is why what your doing is so important



wish the people holding the purse strings thought the same kid. 

what a shite state affairs. That said though Moss Side is actually a community full of top people and ace kids so its not all bad, just a few idiots wreck it for the rest


----------



## baldrick (Dec 7, 2007)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> I'd feel a lot safer if there was an impregnable security fence with watchtowers stretching between the mouths of the Humber and the Severn.


God almighty.  You know where else it's been tried, I suppose?  

For fucks sake.  Do you think before you type or does this shit come naturally to you?

Anyway Kidda, just to reiterate what aqua said really, you're doing a really important job despite the difficulties.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> God almighty. You know where else it's been tried, I suppose?
> 
> For fucks sake. Do you think before you type or does this shit come naturally to you?
> 
> .


 
It worked for Michael Eavis and for Hadrian. It's an excellent idea.


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> How fucking outrageous.
> 
> How very confident they must be, especially in the face of this response from the local police.


actual confidence maybe, or the face of confidence/a front


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> Anyway Kidda, just to reiterate what aqua said really, you're doing a really important job despite the difficulties.



am i fuck im only in this game for the lego  

interesting fact of the day: found out yesterday that the teenage pregnancy strategy for the whole of trafford gets a MASSIVE errr £100,000 budget a year. and they wonder why there is still a high amount of teenage pregnancy (that coupled with the fact that the agencys working together seem to fight for power more than think about the young people)


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> actual confidence maybe, or the face of confidence/a front



too true.

gunmen might be pushing it too far for some of them, i'll bet a pound to a penny some of those under the facemasks could easily be described as boys, silly little ones at that.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 7, 2007)

Which is why the police should be stamping down hard on them .Doubt the police could assemble 100 armed police in time to confront the march (any less and the marchers might think they could make a fight of it which would be bad ) but shit like this can not be tolerated .


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

theres been raids over the past few weeks which have targeted the gangs, but to be fair 'stamping down on them' without tackling the underlying issues as to why young people choose to engage in gang activity is just going to create more of the same.

Though a big question is still who gives a shit about us in south manchester, as long as we cant be seen in the city centre gentrification zone then we dont exist. I mean take Hulme 'city centre living' what a joke, ten years ago no one wanted to live there now people who grew up there 10 years ago cant afford to, where did all the people go?


----------



## Melinda (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> too true.
> 
> gunmen might be pushing it too far for some of them, i'll bet a pound to a penny some of those under the facemasks could easily be described as boys, silly little ones at that.


But WHY though? What were they trying to say? "We run tings?" 

FFS they LIVE there, the people they are scaring are their neighbours. Its less a show a strength and more a show of utter contempt for everyone.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 7, 2007)

Well the polices job is to police .Stop bad people doing bad things imho .Its other parts of government to deal with the underlying problems.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 7, 2007)

dylanredefined said:
			
		

> Well the polices job is to police .Stop bad people doing bad things imho .Its other parts of government to deal with the underlying problems.


A few more tax credits should solve it.


That's sarcasm, just in case any government policy advisors are reading this.


----------



## baldrick (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> am i fuck im only in this game for the lego


 yeah, right  


> theres been raids over the past few weeks which have targeted the gangs, but to be fair 'stamping down on them' without tackling the underlying issues as to why young people choose to engage in gang activity is just going to create more of the same.


and then 'tackling the underlying issues' isn't something the police are going to take on, either.  how do you measure something like that?


----------



## Kidda (Dec 7, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> But WHY though? What were they trying to say? "We run tings?"
> 
> FFS they LIVE there, the people they are scaring are their neighbours. Its less a show a strength and more a show of utter contempt for everyone.



the one thing that really concerns me above all else is when ive actually talked to some of the young gang members they didnt seem to have any idea that what they were doing was wrong.

A few months back a gang of girls kicked the living shit out of another girl, they were in court the other day on trial, all through the proceedings one of my colleagues said they were sat in the dock, chewing gum, mobile phones going off (in the dock ), not really engaging or being interested in what was going on. Then it came to the verdict and they were found guilty and sentanced to 18 months each, these girls started crying and screaming and pleading with the court, all shouting ''why what have we done''.

they had very little if any concept of what they had done was as serious as it was.

Its our job as adults to put the boundaries in place and to say NO. 
How does a community say NO to its young people when the young people are made out to be devils in JD clothing that people are terrified to even approach.

sad state of affairs.


----------



## Spion (Dec 7, 2007)

With the firearms that seem to be about these days the next time there's any riots in the UK it's gonna be a rather different affair to last time


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

Fucking hell, if they tried doing this in London the ARUs would have shot them all within minutes...hell, they'll shoot ya if you've got a twig that looks a bit like a gun...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, if they tried doing this in London the ARUs would have shot them all within minutes...hell, they'll shoot ya if you've got a twig that looks a bit like a gun...


Or a table leg.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> theres been raids over the past few weeks which have targeted the gangs, but to be fair 'stamping down on them' without tackling the underlying issues as to why young people choose to engage in gang activity is just going to create more of the same.


I have the utmost respect for the work you are doing. I salute you.
Better education and training, quality employment opportunities, well funded community develpment work and regeneration of housing stock can go a long way to resolving the layers of issues that lead someone to take part in anti-social behaviour like this.  

However, I feel every time kids get away with doing wrong in public (on buses, in school on the street) and there are no consequences because people are too afraid to challenge them, just cant be bothered, or make excuses for it-  the kids's confidence grows. 

There need to be more creative solutions (take at risk teens on tours of young offender instituitons and prisons?) but also much more police intervention, more money to YOTs. Consequences HAVE to be made clear to these young people who are making shit and dangerous decisions because they think they can  get away with it, parents need some bloody back up.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> the one thing that really concerns me above all else is when ive actually talked to some of the young gang members they didnt seem to have any idea that what they were doing was wrong.
> 
> A few months back a gang of girls kicked the living shit out of another girl, they were in court the other day on trial, all through the proceedings one of my colleagues said they were sat in the dock, chewing gum, mobile phones going off (in the dock ), not really engaging or being interested in what was going on. Then it came to the verdict and they were found guilty and sentanced to 18 months each, these girls started crying and screaming and pleading with the court, all shouting ''why what have we done''.
> 
> ...


That story is so scary, the kids are so nihilistic right up until the point when there is no escape and their parents cant rescue them. THEY DONT GET IT. Sorry to shout but its so frustrating. If kids dont face consequences for dangerous stupid behaviour BEFORE they get to the stage where they are in court- they are lost. 

Kids will bluff and give you the attitude they have seen their peers get away with. They know it intimidates adults because the've seen how people react to it. It becomes a 'right' to have people back down, they smell the fear and heady scent of power. 

Often it seems they suck up the second chances they are given, and consider society/police/courts weak for providing them. Its just a shame that the first time someone says no and means it is in a court room.


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> ten years ago no one wanted to live there now people who grew up there 10 years ago cant afford to, where did all the people go?



black? cheetham hill

white? wythenshawe


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, if they tried doing this in London the ARUs would have shot them all within minutes...hell, they'll shoot ya if you've got a twig that looks a bit like a gun...


 
   I think you would need an awfull lot of police to deal with that .The army would want lots of blokes and tanks and stuff .And even more tanks and stuff
if they just wanted them arrested rather than blown up .So the police would have to turn up in very large numbers  .Probably safer for everyone to let them have their march and nick them later imho .


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

As PT says, it takes a table leg brandished the wrong way to get you dropped by the Met's ARU...


----------



## Jonti (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, that and a phone call from the pub you just left telling the cops you're tooled up. Don't forget that part.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> ...Though a big question is still who gives a shit about us in south manchester, as long as we cant be seen in the city centre gentrification zone then we dont exist. I mean take Hulme 'city centre living' what a joke, ten years ago no one wanted to live there now people who grew up there 10 years ago cant afford to, where did all the people go?


It's social cleansing, pure and simple.

If it was purely based on ethnicity, there would be an outcry, but it's okay to discriminate against people who are poor.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 7, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> And they say London's rough


People keep saying to me, but isn't it dangerous?  When they find out my new job is based in the Middle East.  

Well, aside from a slight, back of the mind concern that George Bush's forces may decide to accidentally-on-purpose drop a missile on us in the event he strikes against Iran, because he doesn't like people reporting what nasty stuff he's up to, it's really rather safe.

Whereas I personally witnessed one shootout directly outside my flat in Hulme, which luckily didn't go to court, otherwise the police were talking about me having to go into witness protection.  Plus there were a couple of others that I didn't see, within a 20-50m radius of my flat.  And that's just in the past couple of years.

I'm more likely to get shot in the crossfire of some gang warfare in Hulme than I am to be injured going about my daily life in Doha in the Middle East.


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> theres been raids over the past few weeks which have targeted the gangs, but to be fair 'stamping down on them' without tackling the underlying issues as to why young people choose to engage in gang activity is just going to create more of the same.
> 
> Though a big question is still who gives a shit about us in south manchester, as long as we cant be seen in the city centre gentrification zone then we dont exist. I mean take Hulme 'city centre living' what a joke, ten years ago no one wanted to live there now people who grew up there 10 years ago cant afford to, where did all the people go?



I've recently been reminded that not only is this true of the authorities/government, it is also true of a lot of 'normal' people's attitude towards the sort of area I live in. The outright contempt shown by some people when I tell them where my flat is is jaw dropping. No wonder there's an us against them mentality breaking out everywhere.

Sorry, dunno where that fits in but felt like saying it. Good luck Kidda


----------



## longdog (Dec 7, 2007)

This is fucking unbelievable  

What we need is a perfectly balanced shoot out between the gangs in a safe area and let them blow each other away. Bunch of cunts.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 9, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> what a shite state affairs. That said though Moss Side is actually a community full of top people and ace kids so its not all bad, just a few idiots wreck it for the rest



Aye, true. I been here a year, and I ent never had any trouble- I just keep me head down and do me own thing...

a couple of random observations- on the estate I live on (seven high-rises) none of the flippin street lights work- I walked to the offy the other night, and counted 30 lights that weren't working- I'm literally in darkness until I reach the main road. I don't know if this is part of the governements iniative against guncrime- make it so f*cking dark that no-one can see each other?

The other thing is that you hear a lot of stories, but there's never any resolution- someone got shot in the kneecap outside my flat a couple of months ago- I heard the shot... but I never found out who or why, I just know someone got shot. Or my mate saw someone running into Alexandra park job centre who had been stabbed- again, no-one knows who, no-one knows why (interestingly, they didn't call an ambulance for the poor fucker, the called 5-0) or again- we had a jumper from my block- I saw the body as the dibble were winding up matters, but who or why, I'll never know. it's strange...

But I've never had any shit at all- actually, it's the white kids I get scared of. those guys are psychos. Last time I went to Benchill and Wythenshawe, I think I was lucky to get out alive- they'd batter me just cos I was wearing a fruity purple scarf, those freaks...


----------



## chainsaw cat (Dec 9, 2007)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> I'd feel a lot safer if there was an impregnable security fence with watchtowers stretching between the mouths of the Humber and the Severn.




So would we mate, so would we....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1027050_gunmen_march_through_streets
> (



From the article:



> It is understood that police received 999 calls from five different witnesses in different streets shortly before 4pm yesterday.



That's a lot of calling for five people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

> The police response was immediate and huge, with 12 armed officers sent to the scene, backed up by 14 non-armed officers and four dog handlers and a further 37 officers put on standby.



That's a huge response?


----------



## chainsaw cat (Dec 9, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> That's a huge response?



Yeah. The armed ones are worth a dozen gangsters, the dogs can lick up the blood and the unarmed PCs can make tea.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> This is fucking unbelievable
> 
> What we need is a perfectly balanced shoot out between the gangs in a safe area and let them blow each other away. Bunch of cunts.



We have that here. Unfortunately, the areas they choose to shoot it out, are nightclubs, upscale restaurants, and while driving down major streets.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> Yeah. The armed ones are worth a dozen gangsters, the dogs can lick up the blood and the unarmed PCs can make tea.



I saw a gun call the other night. [Report of a gun in a vehicle.]

I counted 18 police cars. The street was blocked off, the suspect got out of his car to a floodbank of lights, about fifteen officers with guns drawn, and two dog units.

But because of the gang wars going on here, big police response is a bit of a political necessity.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Dec 9, 2007)

Crikey. 

I thought Canadia was dull and safe?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> Crikey.
> 
> I thought Canadia was dull and safe?



There's been a war on the streets for the past few months.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2007/08/09/vancouver-shooting.html?ref=rss

http://www.bclocalnews.com/surrey_area/surreyleader/news/10690511.html

I drove by this one about twenty minutes after it happened. A hit on one of the leaders of the Big Circle Boys, outside his five million dollar mansion.

http://www.canada.com/theprovince/news/story.html?id=52962e05-2f86-4ed0-9433-a458d25e4f40


http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2007/09/10/bc-shooting.html


Last year, standing outside our house, we heard a gun battle. Turns out that it started downtown in gastown, and continued across the cambie street bridge. They found shell casings on the bridge. The last guy got killed about ten blocks away, shot while driving, then crashing his car into a wall.


In fact, it is generally safe here. The gang members kill each other. You just don't want to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Like a karaoke bar or a chinese restaurant on saturday night.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Dec 9, 2007)

A karaoke bar is always the wrong place at the wrong time.

I think I'd rather be in a firefight.








unarmed.






Wearing dayglo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> A karaoke bar is always the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> I think I'd rather be in a firefight.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you have a perfectly acceptable singing voice....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe the shootings at karaoke bars have nothing to do with drugs. It's enraged music lovers.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Dec 9, 2007)

It's not the shootings at karaoke bars that bother me, it's the singing.

At least gunshots have rhythm and a forceful delivery.

And they don't go on too long.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 9, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> But I've never had any shit at all- actually, it's the white kids I get scared of. those guys are psychos. Last time I went to Benchill and Wythenshawe, I think I was lucky to get out alive- they'd batter me just cos I was wearing a fruity purple scarf, those freaks...



worrying thing is nowdays its white young males who are the group who need the service provision being aimed at (im not saying other sections dont, please dont get me wrong, but from hearing stuff on the ground it is this group that is kind of passed by)

As for the original post, well south manc seems to be on tonight.
There is a bunch of angry looking scary types amassing together down this end and the police seem to be running around trying to look for something/stop something  

if something doesnt kick off tonight id be surprised.

two ''crews'' of young males seem to have been sent out already


----------



## soulman (Dec 9, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1027050_gunmen_march_through_streets
> 
> Has anyone else in manc heard about this?
> 
> ...



Makes me glad I don't live in Manchester...

Where to start? I suppose by explaining that there have always been 'gangs' of one sort or another. 

But what's happening now is a direct result of what happened a generation ago. Just as there was a rise in working class militancy during the 1970s there was a conscious decision to destroy working class communities in the 1980s, to destroy what was considered as our power bases. So the trade unions were either broken or bought off, council estates were split by the right to buy or not, the state - in the form of the police - attacked certain parts of our communities and tried to split them on racial grounds, drugs like heroin were pushed into our communities, and the previously understood and accepted idea of class was undermined by the introduction of pseudo sociological concepts like an 'underclass'.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 9, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> the previously understood and accepted idea of class was undermined by the introduction of pseudo sociological concepts like an 'underclass'.


PARKLIFE!

no, you have a point. another factor was the so-called 'second summer of love'- suddenly drugs were everywhere, and money to be made, and then the gangsters moved in to get their slice of the pie...


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 9, 2007)

Shit, this is the first I've heard about this.

I'm mindful of keeping my head down and avoiding getting into any kind of confrontation around here. It's a damn shame things like this happen around here as as far as I'm concerned Hulme/Moss Side/Whalley Range is an otherwise nice area to live in.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^aye, agreed. 

first I heard about it too, and they must have gone right past my place. I must have been out, shopping for glocks an bowie knives


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 13, 2007)

I work in Moss Side, have done for 12 years, never had a problem here. 

Even as a 17 year old I walked through what was the frontline at all times of day and night, often on my own and not once had anything out of order happen. Some fella occasionally mithers me for 40p outside the chippy which is a drag but he doesn't mind being turned down.

People I don't know let on to me all the time here. Doesn't happen where I live.

I agree with esm though, you do hear stories that never get out of the local area. I heard a couple of those you mentioned.

As for  Wythenshawe, I think its pretty bad round there at the moment, been worse than Moss Side for a few years now IMO.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 15, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I work in Moss Side, have done for 12 years, never had a problem here.
> 
> Even as a 17 year old I walked through what was the frontline at all times of day and night, often on my own and not once had anything out of order happen. Some fella occasionally mithers me for 40p outside the chippy which is a drag but he doesn't mind being turned down.



Yeah, sorry bout that- I usually have enough for chips, but I like to get a bit of gravy too!


----------



## sorearm (Dec 22, 2007)

shit only just saw this Kidda ... and we're not too far from you in withington... how's things atm chuck?


----------



## Kidda (Dec 22, 2007)

hey mate, im closer to you two than you think. i live pretty much on the border with withington  

things are still a bit strange, there seems to be a real attempt to keep things as silent as possible, loads of people weve spoken to didnt know it had happened, including a project working with kids in that area that the gunmen actually pretty much walked past. bizarre. 

some of the kids ive talked to seem to be pretty scared that this can happen, they expressed that they dont feel safe and fell pretty abandoned by everyone. which is a perfect breeding ground for these gangs to get the kids on board. There was another shooting outside a well known youth centre that works with young people involved in guns and gang crime, as usual, no ones saying owt.

theres been a few raids over the past couple of weeks which seem to have stirred things a little. 

There does seem to have been a increase in coke around here atm though which a lot of the teletubby gangsters have wasted no time in snorting. we had to stop about 10 of them smashing up their own (and mine) local last night because they'd had a bit too much and got jemima big spuds mentalitys.

on a positive tip though; Moss Side Manifesto for peace written by some young people. It wont stop it but its a start. Would be nice if the organisers could roll it out a bit more.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1021778_manifesto_for_peace


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 23, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> ...There was another shooting outside a well known youth centre that works with young people involved in guns and gang crime, as usual, no ones saying owt...


Hey kidda, can you PM me with the name of that centre?  Just wondering if it's the one near me, Cheers


----------



## mauvais (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe it was an official protest march. If there's 25 of them they could probably get union recognition. National Association of Gun Criminals or something.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 23, 2007)

ffs it the idiots think they can do it they need to be smacked down hard if the police can't put the numbers on the street use the army  
 but get a grip


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 23, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> ffs it the idiots think they can do it they need to be smacked down hard if the police can't put the numbers on the street use the army
> but get a grip



lolzers.


----------



## Gmart (Dec 23, 2007)

This is what happens when all your resources are prioritised for London and the south, the rest of the country is left to rot. 

Serves them right for not having enough money to move to London, the capital of the world!!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 23, 2007)

Heh!


----------



## kenny g (Dec 27, 2007)

I live just inside Moss Side on the Rusholme end and it doesn't seem too bad. There were some shots a few weeks back and I always try to get between the road and my little one when there is a bang but nothing too much to worry about. I did see a couple of young lads  fighting one afternnon and walked over to try and intervene and stop the fight until I realised their mothers were egging them on. Quite a scene, one mum screaming at her son lieing on the ground "Get Up, Get up , Punch him!" and the crying boy pulling himself up to throw a half hearted punch at the other lad who had tears of snot streaming from his nose. 
 Not a pretty site. The worst fright was when I stepped on a strip light that  someone had left out next to their wheelie bin. A load bang that felt like a gun shot. 
  Other than that its fine. Having said that I did make a diversion when some kids were letting off rockets along Claremonet Road.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/arts/main.jhtml?xml=/arts/2007/08/11/sm_mossside11.xml&page=2


----------



## Gmart (Dec 27, 2007)

Good article!

If you don't give the young the opportunity to make something of themselves then they will turn to crime as an 'easy' option.

Also,  the article made a good point about the age expectancy for gang members! 20!


----------



## northernhord (Dec 28, 2007)

This is axactly why I moved away from my home town of Salford in the mid nineties.
Shows of strength are not an uncommon thing, during the take over of Manchesters Door security there was forty lads from Salford decked out in the obligatory black tracksuits and balaclavas reaping havoc around the city centres clubs.

It is a real tragedy what is happening to the place where I was born and bred, the old bill simply dont have the resources to deal with it and local communities are too scared to give names to the police, I wont ever live in Manc again.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 4, 2008)

Mentioning Salford, a rather depressing article in today's Grauniad about someone who bought a house in a deprived area, to get forced out:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/race/story/0,,2235241,00.html


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2008)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> It's not the shootings at karaoke bars that bother me, it's the singing.
> 
> At least gunshots have rhythm and a forceful delivery.
> 
> And they don't go on too long.



Latest in the Vancouver drug war.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080121.wbcshooting21/BNStory/National/home


----------



## Kidda (Jan 30, 2008)

another two kids caught up in all this bullshit

this one is far to close for comfort for my liking 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7216981.stm

i was about two streets away when that happened last night


----------



## sorearm (Jan 30, 2008)

Kidda said:


> another two kids caught up in all this bullshit
> 
> this one is far to close for comfort for my liking
> 
> ...



christ I live not far from there too ... just up the road ... great.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jan 31, 2008)

Christ, shootings in Withington now?!

I remember when it was all stabbings and bottlings...


----------



## Kidda (Feb 1, 2008)

there was a third shooting last night (erm i havent been to bed yet so that would be wed night) on the same street. 

dont think its been widely reported though i havent check to be honest.

that makes 3 shootings in the same street in withington in a week


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Kidda (Feb 7, 2008)

just heard in the pub it was possibly two of our regulars who got shot in the bookies last week 

and there was three more shootings on monday, one in gorton,one in moss side and one in burnage

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7227954.stm

what the fucks going on in this city


----------



## Kidda (Feb 11, 2008)

Louis Braithwaite who was shot in the bookies died on sunday afternoon, he was 16.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1035952_shot_teenager_dies_in_hospital?rss=yes



I have to admit everyones bracing themselves. I just hope there isnt a retaliation. 

how the fuck do we even be to explain this to the kids we work with


----------



## northernhord (Feb 17, 2008)

pinkychukkles said:


> Mentioning Salford, a rather depressing article in today's Grauniad about someone who bought a house in a deprived area, to get forced out:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/race/story/0,,2235241,00.html



Much of salford is like nowadays, the young 'uns think that they are 'all that' cos of what they see the older gangsters getting up too, a lot of them think they are a part of it, they think Salford is some sort of special place where you can act how the fuck you want regardless of other people.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 17, 2008)

Manchester's always been rough. In the four years I lived there I was mugged twice, punched in the face for not giving some twat my last cigarette, and had my nose slashed open by some cunt in Hulme. Nine years in London and no problems. Shame to see it's only getting worse.


----------

